# Help with 2008 Sentra



## Paradox (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys!

My friend has a '08 Nissan Sentra and he told me

"a few days ago I parked on congress and when I came back, some bastard had detached my right side window mirror

as far as i can tell, nothing is broke or torn, it's just detached

i tried reattaching it but it's still kinda loose"

"it's as if you just pull the window off

but

it's attached at the bottom"

"i reattached it as best as possible so

it's near it's original shape

but it's just like loose now

imagine the mirror just hanging from the bottom

like something dropped from the top and broke it and it's just hanging from the bottom"

What do you think he should do?

his car is leased too.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like the top tabs are broken or not attaching correctly. Check the FSM on how to attach mirror to assembly. You have to insert the upper part first (holding the mirror at an angle) and then then press down on the lower half till it catches in the bottom tabs.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

These mirrors attach with suds, not tabs. If it's off, it's likely broken.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

vrefron said:


> These mirrors attach with suds, not tabs.


*SUDS*!!! I want some of that :givebeer:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

jdgrotte said:


> *SUDS*!!! I want some of that :givebeer:


LOL... I knew he meant "studs". 

My bad vrefron, I thought he was talking about the actual glass portion of the mirror not sitting right in the mirror assembly. After reading the post again it looks like he's talking about the whole assembly not sitting properly on the door so your answer seems more appropriate.

Now for some more "suds" :givebeer:


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

I meant he just needs to soap the whole bitch down and it'll be ok.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Paradox said:


> My friend has a '08 Nissan Sentra and he told me
> "a few days ago I parked on congress and when I came back, some bastard had detached my right side window mirror................................
> 
> *his car is leased too*.


So turn it into insurance. If it's leased, it's insured, that's what it's there for.


----------

